# Has any body tried these threading gears



## Justjoe (Dec 21, 2018)

I looked at these gears on Ebay, I wonder if any has used them with good luck.  I messaged the guy building them.  He's saying that he's built over a hundred with no failures.  Take a look and tell me what your thought is.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Logan-10-1...-Printed-NEW/263365824193?hash=item3d51d38ec1


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 21, 2018)

Tubal Cain on youtube made some threading gears on a printer with good results. I suspect they would work fine. I think they are a bit pricey, personally, but that's easy to say when you own a printer. If you can find some STL files on thingiverse for some you want, link me to them and I'll print you some. Would be fun to meet a local hobby machinist.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 22, 2018)

Now, what would be the best material to use? ABS?
I see on the commercial sites that they even offer steel infused with bronze and even titanium.


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 22, 2018)

For home guys, nylon and ABS are likely the best choices. For high end you can do metal sintered, but it won't be cheap. If they are talking about the metal infused plastic filament, don't bother. That's just metal powder in the plastic. It's for looks, not strength.


----------



## francist (Dec 22, 2018)

Not calling anyone's experience into question here, but wouldn't the metal powder impart some degree of improved wear characteristic as opposed to just the straight plastic? Kind of like putting metal powder into epoxy ala JB Weld, or is that just for looks as well, you think? I remember the silver and gold wax crayons when I was a kid seemed to last way longer than all the others In the box.... 

-frank


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 22, 2018)

I've only tried a couple for cosmetic reasons. It has somewhat better resistance to friction. However, the strength in shear is not changed noticeably. Something like the Markforged printer that strings a fiber though the whole part has potential.


----------



## ericc (Dec 26, 2018)

The library printed out 2 32 tooth gears for my SB9 lathe.  One was done at 30%, since the librarian was wondering if the teeth would shear off.  (He's a buddy, so it's all good.)  They both worked fine at 8tpi in mild steel with a decent DOC.  Note that the 30% gear has full fill in the teeth.  Its bore was a little wobbly, so I had to epoxy a washer on the face.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 14, 2019)

And, just what is wrong with plain old steel or cast iron?  I have made a multitude of change gears for my machines of steel, no big deal!!!!


----------



## Justjoe (Jan 14, 2019)

benmychree said:


> And, just what is wrong with plain old steel or cast iron?  I have made a multitude of change gears for my machines of steel, no big deal!!!!


The cost of the metal gears is 4 time as much,  and I dont have the gears for metric threads


----------



## benmychree (Jan 14, 2019)

Justjoe said:


> The cost of the metal gears is 4 time as much,  and I dont have the gears for metric threads


They don't cost much if you make them yourself ------


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 14, 2019)

benmychree said:


> They don't cost much if you make them yourself ------




Perhaps after you have already bought gear cutters and indexing tooling. Not everyone already has those, even among hobby machinists. The original poster might not even own a mill. A decent 3D printer is pretty cheap these days and many people interested in making things will either have one or have access to one via libraries, friends, etc.. 

Sure, it's ideal to cut some metal gears, but sometimes we have to work with what we have. Heck, I have a Bridgeport and just recently got a way to index. I don't have a gear cutter though.


----------



## Justjoe (Feb 6, 2019)

I went a head and bought the gear's on ebay, when I get a few extra minutes ill cut a thread with them and let everybody know how it goe's.  Thanks for all the input


----------



## brino (Feb 6, 2019)

ttabbal said:


> If you can find some STL files on thingiverse for some you want, link me to them and I'll print you some. Would be fun to meet a local hobby machinist.



Just FYI, Fusion-360 (free for home use) has a built-in gear generator that works well.
With it I have generated and 3d-printed a few spur gears with decent results.
However, I have not tried them with high torques yet.....

-brino

You can find it in "Add-ins", "Scripts and AddIns", "Spur Gear":






Here's the parameter dialog box:


----------



## gjmontll (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks "JustJoe"

 A few years back, when getting tooling for my Logan 820 lathe, I got a set of steel metric transposing gears (37 and 47 teeth) off ebay, but no instructions. But I thank you for your posted eBay link, where the vendor shows me what I need. 

    Greg


----------



## Justjoe (Feb 8, 2019)

FYI;  I'm finding out that you'll need a 100 tooth gear to go with the 47/37 combo.  To use on the screw side


----------



## GrayTech (Feb 8, 2019)

A commonly cited metric conversion gear is 63 and 80, but this is an approximation. My myford came with a 127 tooth that I believe offers the least possible error in metric thread cutting on an imperial machine.

FreeCAD also has a gear generator plugin that works well and could not be easier to use. 

For interest... 
There is a free change gear calculator app for android that will use the list of gears you have and your leadscrew pitch to calculate the gears needed to cut any thread you want, imperial or metric. It will even identify which gear(s) you are missing if that is the case. If I ever met its creator I might be tempted to kiss him. 

Sent from my H3123 using Tapatalk


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 8, 2019)

Justjoe said:


> FYI;  I'm finding out that you'll need a 100 tooth gear to go with the 47/37 combo.  To use on the screw side




Hi Joe,
 Why do you need a 100 tooth gear? What lathe do you have?
I made some aluminum and delrin gears for my SB9A (37/47) combo and they worked well with the gears I had or made--but no 100 tooth. 
I no longer have the SB9A and gave the aluminum gears to someone on the forum.


----------



## Justjoe (Feb 8, 2019)

Maybe I'm misunderstanding this gear chart that comes with the gear
I was thinking I'd need the 100 tooth gear for the screw, my machine is the logan 210 with out a gear box.


----------



## Justjoe (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Justjoe (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## jocat54 (Feb 9, 2019)

I think you are reading it right--maybe an 80 also to cut .75 and 1.25 threads.
I still have the delrin gears and will try to remember to look and see if I have an 80--I know I don;t have a 100.

I'm thinking my SB9A came with an 80 tooth idler.


----------



## CNCTOOLEXPRESS (Feb 9, 2019)

Justjoe said:


> I looked at these gears on Ebay, I wonder if any has used them with good luck.  I messaged the guy building them.  He's saying that he's built over a hundred with no failures.  Take a look and tell me what your thought is.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Logan-10-1...-Printed-NEW/263365824193?hash=item3d51d38ec1


We have quite a good selection of original gears for threading-





						MACHINE and TOOLS
					






					www.cnctoolexpress.com


----------

